# Genset, emerald



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I got this generator from a winabego, It Had worked fine. Now it doesn't produce power. The engine(onan 16hp) runs great. just no juice.

What would be the first thing or things to check. I'don't know much when it comes to the internals. Checked basic stuff, like loose wires, breakers, ect. Any help or ideas would be great.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i have heard that if you hook an electric drill up to a genny and spin the drill backwards while the genny is running that it will sometimes get get it to make power again saw it over on mtf i'll see if i can post a link


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Generator HELP! - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

here is the link hope it helps


----------



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, that's called flashing the field. Trying it with an electric drill is a waste of time in my opinion. My tests showed only about 3 volts is produced by spinning the drill at high speed. Better to use a 9 volt battery. Also, this no voltage problem usually happens to a genset that has been sitting unused for a long time. If a genset is working fine and suddenly quits producing power, this trick probably won't work.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I'm gonna give it a try, this weekend. I'll post back my outcome. This unit has bin sitting awhile. So hopefully that will work.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

never had that issue with my onan marquise ..... is it still in the motorhome, if so it could be the change over switch


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

No, it's bin out for awhile.


----------

